# Cottonwood Call



## James (Aug 23, 2014)

I have been looking at this Cottonwood for a while now and finally put the tools to it this morning. It is my first chance to work with it, and for a wood I never would have thought of turning into a call, I have decided I had better quit passing up untraditional call making woods.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2014)

Cool chunk of wood!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh and the piece the call is resting against is another piece of cottonwood burl. Still gritting my teeth everytime I look at it, and think what my saw and tools could do to it,


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow. If you had told me it was maple burl I would have believed it. That's a darling chunk of wood and a great turn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 23, 2014)

I love me some cottonwood burl!!!! Heck of a call. We need a steady supply of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 23, 2014)

Stunning, James!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 23, 2014)

That is stunning! Dam fine piece of wood.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 23, 2014)

Fantastic ! That looks sweet !!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 24, 2014)

Another beautiful call James. Excellent finish


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is a very nice piece of Cottonwood burl. Great looking call also James. Really surprized cottonwood came out that nice.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nicely done and here I thought Cottonwoods were only good for squirrel hunting in spring.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 24, 2014)

The cottonwood burl I have finished on a knife looks like bone. I really like the look of it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wowzerz man!!! That is some great looking burl!!
Great job!


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 27, 2014)

VERY sharp!


----------



## TMAC (Aug 27, 2014)

That is really a nice call James. Really good job


----------

